# Matagorda blue water challenge



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

I put together some guy to fish the mbwc this weekend but last minute two had to cancel so now I need to find guy to fill out my team I chartered a 28 ft prokat. Entry plus charter is 600 a person anyone interested can call Steven at 2818142742 I need to fill out entry form today!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Steve,

Post this in the bluewater board and you will get a better response.

Mark


----------

